# Warranty Start Date?



## Corren (Sep 24, 2008)

I've done some research, and not had any success. So here's my question: When does the warranty start? According to the terminology on the warranty section of BMW USA:

http://www.bmwusa.com/Standard/Content/Owner/BMWUltimateService/Warranty.aspx

"The warranty period is for 4 years or 50,000 miles, whichever occurs first, and begins on the date of first retail sale, or the date the vehicle is placed in service as a demonstrator or company vehicle, whichever is earlier."

That leads me to believe that my warranty for ED starts the day I buy the car, not the day I receive delivery, which is almost a month sooner. Can anyone comment on this?


----------



## JSpira (Oct 21, 2002)

First, why would it be a month earlier. You should be paying for the car ca. 7 days prior.

That having been said, the warranty date starts on the in-service date.


----------



## Corren (Sep 24, 2008)

I was told you can close payment up to a month before your trip. Plus my credit application is only good through the 29th (ED on 16th) so I'm a little stressed about that. 

The more serious question is regarding the verbiage on the website. Shouldn't that be updated to not be ambiguous?


----------



## JSpira (Oct 21, 2002)

Corren said:


> I was told you can close payment up to a month before your trip. Plus my credit application is only good through the 29th (ED on 16th) so I'm a little stressed about that.
> 
> The more serious question is regarding the verbiage on the website. Shouldn't that be updated to not be ambiguous?


You may not be able to close if the car hasn't been built yet as you won't have a VIN. The reason the time frame is now 7 days is because cars are built much closer to the delivery date.

Re Web site language, there is lots of ambig. language in BMW's and probably every Web site - luckily such language has no bearing on your actual rights and benefits. It would be nice if it were updated but...


----------



## Corren (Sep 24, 2008)

Well, I'm sure it will work out. I'll bet they (my CA) does what it takes to keep my sale in this economy  (crosses fingers)


----------



## bing330i (Dec 27, 2001)

Corren said:


> That leads me to believe that my warranty for ED starts the day I buy the car, not the day I receive delivery, which is almost a month sooner. Can anyone comment on this?


In my case, the warranty started on the date of my pick up in munich.


----------



## AZ-BMW (Dec 16, 2006)

Corren said:


> That leads me to believe that my warranty for ED starts the day I buy the car, not the day I receive delivery, which is almost a month sooner. Can anyone comment on this?


Also ensure your DMV effective date for the license plates isn't until the re-delivery date. Some dealers (like mine did) use the sales date which is obviously before you've even picked up the car in Munich. If you push hard, the dealership can change it to your actual re-delivery date (ie, saves 1-2 months of registration cost).


----------



## Bimmer356 (Dec 26, 2008)

*What about US insurance?*

I know that BMW provides insurance while in Germany for ED but when should I get US insurance for my car? Before re- delivery or after? Does BMW provide insurance while in transit?


----------



## ucdbiendog (Nov 19, 2007)

Bimmer356 said:


> I know that BMW provides insurance while in Germany for ED but when should I get US insurance for my car? Before re- delivery or after? Does BMW provide insurance while in transit?


insure your car for the day you pick it up. BMW covers insurance during transit.


----------



## Tanning machine (Feb 21, 2002)

Corren said:


> The more serious question is regarding the verbiage on the website. Shouldn't that be updated to not be ambiguous?


Perhaps, but I'm pretty sure in the U.S. (or I should say under U.S. law), the sale occurs on the date you take delivery, not the date you pay. That's what allows you to back out with a full refund any time before delivery. [I don't mean to prompt rants, now]. Put more simply, a "sale" does not occur simply by the payment of money. Rather, it's when the entire transaction is complete--you pay, they deliver, and you accept delivery.


----------



## dbs600 (Apr 29, 2010)

Brought my car in for service today and noticed that my repair order listed my delivery date as the date I did all my paperwork stateside (a date prior to Welt delivery) and my warranty expiration date was based upon same. Between this, my wheel and tire insurance concerns, and all my other woes, the incompetence - A to Z - is astounding. I'd rather not, but I now have to nag the sales manager yet again...


----------



## JSpira (Oct 21, 2002)

dbs600 said:


> Brought my car in for service today and noticed that my repair order listed my delivery date as the date I did all my paperwork stateside (a date prior to Welt delivery) and my warranty expiration date was based upon same. Between this, my wheel and tire insurance concerns, and all my other woes, the incompetence - A to Z - is astounding. I'd rather not, but I now have to nag the sales manager yet again...


That makes no sense at all since the in-service date is the delivery date and I would presume (and this is just a guess) that the in-service date is entered in Germany to confirm that delivery has taken place.


----------



## dbs600 (Apr 29, 2010)

JSpira said:


> That makes no sense at all since the in-service date is the delivery date and I would presume (and this is just a guess) that the in-service date is entered in Germany to confirm that delivery has taken place.


Apparently not. I've already sent an e-mail to all parties, hoping for speedy resolution and not for them to pass responsibility to fix same onto me.


----------

